# Looking to use a lathe (Arizona)



## weegidy (Mar 15, 2015)

I am a student at Embry Riddle. I recently got my doors stolen, and the ones I purchased as replacements didn't come with nuts. I am willing to drive pretty much anywhere in AZ to do this.

I would like to make some custom nuts for the doors out of some 50cal BMG rounds, they are full brass rounds, and I would like to bore them out with a lathe (rather than doing it with a drill in my dorm room) before tapping them. I was going to buy a box of 20 (make 5 sets of four), and sell the rest of them.

I will bring my own drill bits and tap.

I would offer you beer... but I'm only 20. However, I can offer you a set of the 50cal nuts, or maybe a nice cigar.

I appreciate it!

P.S. I tried to do this with some 45cal rounds that I shot into a tree, but they were lead and one of them stripped while tapping it. A picture is below.


----------



## nbp (Mar 16, 2015)

I can't help you unfortunately but it looks like a cool project and I hope you share the results with us when you're done.


----------



## weegidy (Mar 17, 2015)

nbp said:


> I can't help you unfortunately but it looks like a cool project and I hope you share the results with us when you're done.



For sure. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find anyone who is willing to let me use a lathe. 

I did whip up a quick drawing for a custom "bullet" (based off of a .577 nitro round) that I think I will have a LPF member machine for me... probably out of Titanium, too.  because what flashlight junkie doesn't love Ti?

Here's the drawing of what I think I want.


----------

